# Random Internet Lag Spikes



## awesomealvin (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello,
I have been getting random lag spikes for quite a long time, and it is really annoying.
Here's the problem:
I am playing a game, like Battlefield Bad Company 2. Every 5-15 minutes, I get 3 lag spikes. When I get the lag spikes, everyone who is using my internet, also gets it the same time as me. So my computer is not the problem.

For example: I am just running, shooting people (online), and then, randomly, people are running on the spot for like 3 seconds, and then they teleport somewhere in front of them. And then it goes back to normal, then it happens again. It will happen 3 times.

I have Interleaving set to off.

Is my router causing the problem? I am using a thomson router.

Please help,
thanks


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

open task manager CTRL+SHIFT+ESCAPE and click the networking tab. Leave it running while the game is going. As soon as the lag starts, check the network graph in task manager to see if the connection is dropping. If its dropping that will rule out your machine as hogging the connection. If it doesn't drop during the spikes, it isn't the network probably. How many people are sharing this router?  How long has this been going on, or is it just today. Can you replicate this?


----------



## awesomealvin (Jan 17, 2011)

Tony_2007 said:


> open task manager CTRL+SHIFT+ESCAPE and click the networking tab. Leave it running while the game is going. As soon as the lag starts, check the network graph in task manager to see if the connection is dropping. If its dropping that will rule out your machine as hogging the connection. If it doesn't drop during the spikes, it isn't the network probably. How many people are sharing this router? How long has this been going on, or is it just today. Can you replicate this?


I tried what you said, and it doesn't drop when I get the lag spikes.
There are 3 computers. The lag spikes started occurring when after a few days after we got our new modem, the Thomson one.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Does the lag occur when everyone else is disconnected from the router?
Is your wireless signal getting blocked---Someone walking in front of, blocking the router?
If you are wired into the router does it happen? or only while wireless?
Intermittent network problems are often wire or antenna problems. ??


----------



## awesomealvin (Jan 17, 2011)

Tony_2007 said:


> Does the lag occur when everyone else is disconnected from the router?
> Is your wireless signal getting blocked---Someone walking in front of, blocking the router?
> If you are wired into the router does it happen? or only while wireless?
> Intermittent network problems are often wire or antenna problems. ??


Does the lag occur when everyone else is disconnected from the router? - Yes, it still occurs.

Is your wireless signal getting blocked? - No it's not. Like I said, every 5-15 minutes. Like every 10 minutes.

If you are wired into the router does it happen? or only while wireless? - I am using wireless, I don't know about wired, but I am sure it is not wireless, because on the other modem we had, I was on wireless, and I never got lag spikes.

I am also using a PCI Adapter for my wireless internet.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is anyone using any file sharing p2p programs? 
Is your router being hacked?
Is this DSL or Cable?
Can you run a packet analyzer/sniffer like wireshark to watch network traffic on the LAN?
Is the router near a bluetooth device or cell phone that re-syncs every 10 minutes?


----------



## awesomealvin (Jan 17, 2011)

Tony_2007 said:


> Is anyone using any file sharing p2p programs?
> Is your router being hacked?
> Is this DSL or Cable?
> Can you run a packet analyzer/sniffer like wireshark to watch network traffic on the LAN?
> Is the router near a bluetooth device or cell phone that re-syncs every 10 minutes?


:O
No, our router isn't hacked.
It is DSL
I dont get the third question...-------
No, and like I said, it started to happen when I got my new modem. After a few days i got it, it started to do the lag spikes........................


----------



## awesomealvin (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is a video I uploaded of what my problem is 
YouTube - Random Internet Lag Spikes, Please Help!!! (L4D2 EXAMPLE)


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

It could be the router if:
1. there is too many connections for the ram and cpu in the router to handle
2. if neighbors are using your routers wifi with p2p filesharing using all the connections.
3. If the routers antenna is more susceptible to noise than your previous router.
It could be your ISP
1. Test with command prompt: tracert google.com watch for delay in ms.
It could be a bad connection from any computer on your router---causing a broadcast flood 
1. Test with packet analyzer


----------



## awesomealvin (Jan 17, 2011)

Tony_2007 said:


> It could be the router if:
> 1. there is too many connections for the ram and cpu in the router to handle
> 2. if neighbors are using your routers wifi with p2p filesharing using all the connections.
> 3. If the routers antenna is more susceptible to noise than your previous router.
> ...


So do you think its my router?


----------



## IcedVenom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been having the same EXACT issue BUT, the lag spikes happen every 10 seconds! I have lived with it for 6 months but nao I am getting so irritated I can't deal with it anymore! I need help!


----------



## awesomealvin (Jan 17, 2011)

I fixed it ages ago. All I had to do was to connect to my router using a wired, instead of wireless.


----------

